# electric code



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to tell where electric code is to someone who's looking for a electric plug for their notebook at a cafe. It's not so visible because it's not so visible from the outside. How can I tell them?

"Täällä on virta! Se on näkymätön." (?)


----------



## Hakro

What do you mean by "electric code"? The wall socket / outlet?

You could say for example "Pistorasia on täällä! Se on näkymättömissä / vähän piilossa."


----------



## sakvaka

I occasionally use the word _virtapistoke_ instead if _pistorasia_. Could someone tell if this expression is to be avoided?


----------



## Hakro

_Pistoke_ is the part that is pushed into _pistorasia._


----------

